# OLH hill climb - Saturday, Sept.13



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

So we are thinking of timing ourselves up OLH at 9am, Sept. 13. Anyone interested? Does this date work?

This is not a race or event. Rather, just a group of friends comparing times up the hill. We can get an official timer too to make it easy and accurate for everyone.

We're doing a mountain bike hill climb too the week before http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=438976

Time to start training?

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Training... how about tapering!


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

hmm, you got any 13 lb test bikes lying around, 57cm, preferably one that pedals itself?


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

A maybe for me. Depends on how the rest of my riding week goes; it's only Monday and I'm already off schedule. If I can get in two good long rides by Friday, I'll be there.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

You guys realize that the date is in September, not this weekend right?

I would really like to do this. The date is fine for me, though the time will need some negotiation with the wife regarding childcare duties.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> You guys realize that the date is in September, not this weekend right?


Whoops. I do now. Thanks. Just saw Saturday and thought it'd be this Saturday.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

> We can get an official timer too to make it easy and accurate for everyone.


That would be nice, though we could just time ourselves up. For example, riders start at approximate 30 second intervals roughly in order from slower to faster (minimizing the time waiting at the top). Each rider times themselves with a stopwatch or lap timer on their bike computer, and someone writes down the names and times at the top. I don't see how it can be much simpler than that.

This is a pretty popular climb on a Saturday morning so we need to be sensitive to other riders and road users (eg. stage well over to the side of the narrow road).


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

it's on like donkey kong!

oh wait, that's the weekend of waves to wine...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> That would be nice, though we could just time ourselves up. For example, riders start at approximate 30 second intervals roughly in order from slower to faster (minimizing the time waiting at the top). Each rider times themselves with a stopwatch or lap timer on their bike computer, and someone writes down the names and times at the top. I don't see how it can be much simpler than that.
> 
> This is a pretty popular climb on a Saturday morning so we need to be sensitive to other riders and road users (eg. stage well over to the side of the narrow road).


We'll most likely do a mass start (possibly two groups). And we'll have a timing person at the top. 

A setup that works well is each person has a sticker with a number and they yell out their number at the top.

An early start is an option too (like 8am) to avoid congestion.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Any interest in this? Who's in? Otherwise I'm not going to organize the timers.

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in. I shaved 30 seconds off my time this week and I'm hoping I can get sub-23 by the 13th.


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

I'd be interested, but am afraid I'll be the slowest one. Any heckling and sideway glances if that is indeed the case? What's the range of finish time? Thanks.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm definitely interested, though it will be a bit tricky to get out there because of family stuff that weekend. I'll start negotiations with the spouse and child. I don't think we need to make a big deal out of the timing. What I'm interested in is my time, roughly where I finish in the field and whether the fast guys can pull me up the hill faster than riding solo. Cheers!


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Waves to Wine for this boy as well... Tandem with Mrs. ThinkCooper.

Thien, are you guys driving up from south bay Saturday morning or staying over in SF Friday night? We're going to drive up the box truck Friday and camp out in the ATT parking lot.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> Thien, are you guys driving up from south bay Saturday morning or staying over in SF Friday night? We're going to drive up the box truck Friday and camp out in the ATT parking lot.


Most likely driving up Saturday morning... are you guys planning to camp at the overnight?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Maybe we should move this hillclimb to Sept. 20!!

Any interest in that??

fc


----------



## kwc (Mar 10, 2008)

same day as beat the clock, I'll may or may not have the legs for both, though it would be an interesting test


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

kwc said:


> same day as beat the clock, I'll may or may not have the legs for both, though it would be an interesting test


WWJD? :thumbsup:


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

thien said:


> Most likely driving up Saturday morning... are you guys planning to camp at the overnight?


Yeah - that's the plan. We'll tent camp on Saturday, but camp at AT$T park on Friday night. How about you guys - camping or hotel on Saturday?


----------



## kpd (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this still happening? I'm interested.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

YES, come out and see Francois break 20 mins!


----------



## otterpop (Aug 5, 2008)

Is this still on for 13 Sept? My leg is doing better so maybe I'll do this.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, we're doing this!!!!!!

*Who's going to make it out there with me?*

Who can volunteer to help with timing?

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm doing double child-care drop-off duties this week so my wife can sleep in. Hopefully, this will give me enough spousal credit to go riding on Saturday morning. There's no way I could do an 8am start, so I'm hoping you're sticking to the 9am time.

Are you thinking of doing the timing a la Kennedy? ie. synchronized watches, someone gets sent up early, numbered riders, and everyone else starts at a pre-arranged time? I'm guessing this is going to be a small turn-out and that people can be "trusted" to just time themselves. If we want organized timing, then you're turning this more into a low-key hill climb event (which starts fairly soon anyway?).


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

*Fall on OLH*

Not fall as in "gravity induced collision with planet", but fall as in cooler, breezy and leaves swirling around the side of the road! This lunch time it felt like low 70s in Portola valley, and mid 60s on Skyline, and the arm warmers were much appreciated for the descent down 84. This was perfect cycling weather for me. But even though OLH is very sheltered, there were some gusty headwinds in a few places to slow things down. Should be a touch warmer by the weekend.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm a definite maybe. I'm really beat and doubt if I do make it that I'll be putting in a personal best effort. I see if I can rest up before, but I doubt it. Remember, I'm an old man. Maybe I should try one of those recovery rides I've heard so much about.  

I've never done one of these before, but I don't think timers would be needed for the number of people. My HRM has a stop watch lap counter.



> This lunch time it felt like low 70s in Portola valley, and mid 60s on Skyline, and the arm warmers were much appreciated for the descent down 84.


I was on Skyline today too, via Page Mill late morning. I didn't have knee or arm warmers but fortunately did have on a base layer. The wind on Skyline immediately north of Page Mill was very strong - almost scary. I also headed up Huddart and down Kings Mountain. Fall is definitely in progress on Kings Mountain. Lots of wet leaves on the tarmac. Whoo hoo! So watch out.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Dr_John said:


> I'm a definite maybe. I'm really beat and doubt if I do make it that I'll be putting in a personal best effort. I see if I can rest up before, but I doubt it. Remember, I'm an old man. Maybe I should try one of those recovery rides I've heard so much about.


Oh man, I heard some lame excuses on mtbr but this one is the top-dog. It's only Tuesday!!!

C'mon John, you're in. Just get some rest and come out with us. It's not a race. It's an adventure.

fc


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Rest of the week's rides are planned already, and I'm hurting in places I didn't even know could hurt.  Trust me, a couple days off are not going to help.


----------



## beetlelady (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll be joining my husband (Krishna - kpd) on OLH for the time trial. I hope there will be other women coming, otherwise I just might have to beat the boys times.


----------



## kpd (Jan 27, 2008)

:blush2: You'd never guess it, but beetlelady is actually very sweet in person.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

beetlelady said:


> I just might have to beat the boys times.


:idea: On a touring tandem fully loaded with camping gear?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

beetlelady said:


> I'll be joining my husband (Krishna - kpd) on OLH for the time trial. I hope there will be other women coming, otherwise I just might have to beat the boys times.


Double thumbs up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

fc


----------



## kpd (Jan 27, 2008)

ukbloke said:


> :idea: On a touring tandem fully loaded with camping gear?


I'll be going solo this time.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Ok, I'm in. Hall pass approved.
I seriously doubt I'll break 20, though.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

twain said:


> Ok, I'm in. Hall pass approved.
> I seriously doubt I'll break 20, though.


Sweet! We've got:
Conrad, Derek, Chris, Gregg, Craig, Ali, Matt that I know of so far (and haven't replied here).

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

The meeting place is the corner of Old La Honda and Portola road at 8:45.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=1+old+la+honda+road,+woodside,+ca&sll=37.38448,-122.252598&sspn=0.008371,0.015728&layer=c&ie=UTF8&ll=37.39742,-122.246654&spn=0.00837,0.015728&z=16&cbll=37.395857,-122.247339&panoid=de0-_rS2WDUgpplDzcJLMg

We will be taking off at 9am sharp. There will be someone at the top recording our times.

Most folks are 20-30 minute climbers. If you need more time than that, you can take off at 8:30 or at 8:45 and time yourself.

If you do not know Old La Honda aka OLH, then you have to check it out. It is them finest road climb ever!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm looking doubtful for this Saturday unfortunately. It is a busy weekend with a birthday party, a wive's night out and a wine and art festival already planned.

To participate in the spirit, I went "all-out" at lunch-time and got 19:57. I was riding a 39 chain-ring with a 12-23 cassette and that turned out to be a little big for me. And at the top I discovered that my front brakes were binding slightly as the wheel wasn't perfectly straight in the drop-outs! Near perfect temps and no wind.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

ukbloke said:


> I'm looking doubtful for this Saturday unfortunately. It is a busy weekend with a birthday party, a wive's night out and a wine and art festival already planned.
> 
> To participate in the spirit, I went "all-out" at lunch-time and got 19:57. I was riding a 39 chain-ring with a 12-23 cassette and that turned out to be a little big for me. And at the top I discovered that my front brakes were binding slightly as the wheel wasn't perfectly straight in the drop-outs! Near perfect temps and no wind.


Just commit. Talk it over with your spouse right now and go. Just say this is really important to you and do what you need to do to get the time off. Otherwise, you'll wait 1 year to climb with the gang. You'll meet my crew of 15 minute climbers and 1 hour 15 minute climbers. Slam, bam, and you're home by 10am!

fc


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

francois said:


> Just commit. Talk it over with your spouse right now and go. Just say this is really important to you and do what you need to do to get the time off.


Thanks for the relationship advice, Dr Phil! I've planted the seed in her mind and often times there'll be a change of heart. Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

kpd said:


> I'll be going solo this time.


Right on. I rode with kpd last night and I'm sure he's got sub-19 minutes in him. I'm also working on ClarkFoy and AMike who can break 17 if they are in the mood. Where's Menso btw?

And a host of mountain bikers should show up. They claim they have road bikes hiding in the closet.

fc


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Francis-the big question on EVERYONE'S MIND is-what rig will you be riding?

The flyweight Look MTB?
Jamis Road Bike?
Or some other rig that you haven't told us about?


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> I'm also working on ClarkFoy and AMike who can break 17 if they are in the mood.


:yikes:

Gotta miss the party. Going to be at a CX race!


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

This sucks! We just got back from vacation, and I almost PR'd before we left. Now, with a little extra gerthiness from some of the most delicously fattening food on a daily basis I've ever had, HOURLY, well, KWC might have a shot at taking me down!

I'm in, what the hell. Where are we meeting?


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

I might go, but loaded up for a 4-5 hour ride - gotta get 3-4 climbs in that day. Depends on whether or not I get up early enough.

sub-17? dunno about that. Never timed myself up OLH with a real hard effort so this _could_ be fun.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

twain said:


> Francis-the big question on EVERYONE'S MIND is-what rig will you be riding?
> 
> The flyweight Look MTB?
> Jamis Road Bike?
> Or some other rig that you haven't told us about?


It's not about the bike. What matters is what kit I'm wearing and what chamois cream will be in effect.  

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bikerbert said:


> This sucks! We just got back from vacation, and I almost PR'd before we left. Now, with a little extra gerthiness from some of the most delicously fattening food on a daily basis I've ever had, HOURLY, well, KWC might have a shot at taking me down!
> 
> I'm in, what the hell. Where are we meeting?


Now that is the spirit. Meeting place is OLH and Portola road at 8:45.(take off at 9am)

40-60 minute riders can come early and take off at 8:30 or 8:45.

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Are you gong to get there early to meet up with me? or did you come up with a different plan for the time keeper at the top? I will be there at 8:20.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

CrankyMonkey said:


> Are you gong to get there early to meet up with me? or did you come up with a different plan for the time keeper at the top? I will be there at 8:20.


I will be there to meet you. I'll give you a synchronized watch. You need a pen and notepad too. You need to note the name and time of each finisher.

We need an official photographer too. Bustamove?

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

Just so you guys know, the SF Twilight doesn't start until 8pm. So guys can come here, then go to the city for some awesome crit racing action.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

francois said:


> I will be there to meet you. I'll give you a synchronized watch. You need a pen and notepad too. You need to note the name and time of each finisher.
> 
> We need an official photographer too. Bustamove?
> 
> fc


Decisions, decisions. Should I pack the point-and-shoot in my jersey pocket or lug the digital SLR up the hill?


----------



## jack650 (Jul 2, 2008)

bustamove said:


> Decisions, decisions. Should I pack the point-and-shoot in my jersey pocket or lug the digital SLR up the hill?


Not that I'm an attention-wh---e, but if you bring your digital SLR up the hill, I am a definite IN for this ride!  

Seriously, I'm currently working on a buddy to come with me, but first am waiting for a "go ahead" from the Mrs. So many obstacles...


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Lugging the SLR would be the best sand-bag excuse ever.
But your point and shoot kicks ass. I'll try to bring mine, too.


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Hey Thien-are we going to see you on the 586?


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

twain said:


> Hey Thien-are we going to see you on the 586?


unfortunately not... I'm taking one of the looks up to waves to wine tomorrow.  

you WILL get to see Gregg with the new Colnago CX1 go up OLH though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, we'll see you guys out there. Get there at about 8:45 and meet the gang. We will take off at 9am and there will be a timing person at the top recording our times. Tell him you're with roadbikereview and tell him your name.

The starting line is the end of the small concrete bridge. The finish line is the white line at the right side right before the stop sign.

If you want to climb slow, (over 30 minutes) take off before 9am and time yourself.

Please ride single file whenever possible. This is an open road.

We'll hang out at the top for a bit then there will be several options for descending.

fc


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for arranging this. Looking forward to it!
PS: The bike weighs 14.8 pounds


----------



## djconnel (May 7, 2006)

9am start means start warm-up ride at 8, leave home (SF) at 7:15am, wake up at 6:15am (assuming all bike-prep done the day before), to sleep by 9:15pm (sorry -- sleep deprivation is best confined to Mon-Fri). Too early! Very un-low-key.

http://lowkeyhillclimbs.com/

I hope it went well!!!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Posted a couple of photos*

*Group pic at the top of OLH*

*
CrankyMonkey says you're SAFE! (or is was it out?)*


More pics will be posted in the results thread


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

Uh yeah, so I went and did Diablo 3x instead even earlier. Looks like a fast day on OLH!


----------

